# Uber fooled me and messed up my ratings



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

When working yesterday morning around 4-5am i dropped a pax to remote location took another call that drove me even further from home then as i was going to return i got call that was another 10 minutes further from my home.

Called pax she asked to not cancel i said fine drove there and she needed to go less than 1 mile... i made 3 bucks. 

Then funny thing happened i got another call while i was driving her i thought its because she ordered pool, but it turned out that it was uberx call.

I did go another +10 minutes away from my house to finish this dude (for statistics) then while i was driving him to destination i got another 5 requests that i ignored because it was credulous and my stats went to 80% acceptance rate from 96% (because of app bugs). 

Now why i was getting this requests from people 10 miles away was there no other uber available closer?

Why i getting requests before i finish driving person is there way to disable that, when i was driving on my first day it never happened.


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't understand most of what you are trying to say. But if you don't want to get stacked pins just go to the screen to go offline after current ride and you won't get any more pings. You can then set the destination filter to your home and drive home and get only rides going towards that direction.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Windycityguy said:


> I don't understand most of what you are trying to say.


Thought it was me.... i read it 3 times.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> When working yesterday morning around 4-5am i dropped a pax to remote location took another call that drove me even further from home then as i was going to return i got call that was another 10 minutes further from my home.
> 
> Called pax she asked to not cancel i said fine drove there and she needed to go less than 1 mile... i made 3 bucks.
> 
> ...


You are getting requests far away because you keep accepting them, If Uber thinks they have a driver they can take advantage of they will give them all the stupid rides.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> When working yesterday morning around 4-5am i dropped a pax to remote location took another call that drove me even further from home then as i was going to return i got call that was another 10 minutes further from my home.
> 
> Called pax she asked to not cancel i said fine drove there and she needed to go less than 1 mile... i made 3 bucks.
> 
> ...


I was under the understanding that we could only get 1 request close to our drop off point of the passenger that's currently in our car I don't see how you can get multiple requests while you're delivering a passenger to their destination buy multiple I mean more than one, unless it's an error in the app which is Uber's fault not yours. I've never seen it I've never heard of it. The only way I can see this happening is the second request for a pick up after you drop off the customer that's in your car would cancel then possibly you could pick up another request and if they cancelled I suppose you can pick up another request but you're not going to be in line to pick up three or four people because you have no way of knowing where the second person's destinations ends, it could be 50 miles away from your next request pick up.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> I was under the understanding that we could only get 1 request close to our drop off point of the passenger that's currently in our car I don't see how you can get multiple requests while you're delivering a passenger to their destination buy multiple I mean more than one, unless it's an error in the app which is Uber's fault not yours.


I was doing UberX at 4:30am while i was approaching his destination as i got request for next UberX ride, cancelled it then before i finished my current pax i got 5 more requests that were cancelled.

I now know how to avoid this, when you driving customer you can select in upper right corner of app menu with customer info and on very bottom there's a gray button "Do not send more rides" or something like this. Guess it makes sure you wont get any requests before you finish with your current pax.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> When working yesterday morning around 4-5am i dropped a pax to remote location took another call that drove me even further from home then as i was going to return i got call that was another 10 minutes further from my home.
> 
> Called pax she asked to not cancel i said fine drove there and she needed to go less than 1 mile... i made 3 bucks.
> 
> ...


There is a way, just press the Do Not Accept


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They are trying to avoid...

Surge condition...

By giving out...

As many requests as possible...

And if someone keeps taking them...

Then the Uber computer stays happy...

Don't let the Uber computer make you crazy...

YOU can and SHOULD maintain control...

Of what you are doing...

If all else fails just ignore those other requests...

IT DOES NOT COUNT AGAINST YOU...

It only counts against you if...

You accept and then cancel...

Rakos


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Rakos said:


> They are trying to avoid...
> 
> Surge condition...
> 
> ...


Yep, I hover my Acceptance rate at about 40%. That seems about right.


----------

